# GnuPG 2.0.7 + Squirrelmail GnuPG plugin 2.1 problem

## pkerwien

Has anyone been able to get the GnuPG plugin in Squirrelmail working with GnuPG 2.0.7 on amd64? Everytime I enter my passphrase in the plugin dialog box, Squirrelmail seems to freeze. It won't come back until I kill all gpg + gpg-agent processes and then restart apache.

What I can see it starts these processes that won't finish executing:

apache   18395 18334  0 08:18 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/gpg --command-fd 7 --status-fd 5 --no-tty --yes --openpgp --homedir /var/local/squirrelmail/data/peter.gnupg --default-key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX --armor --clearsign

apache   18396 18395  0 08:18 ?        00:00:00 gpg-agent --server

What I remember everything worked with gnupg-1.4.7-r1. Perhaps its related to the mandatory gpg-agent in gpg2.

----------

## MadScientist

Squirrelmail's GPG plugin has always been a little flakey and, IMHO, not really ready from prime time. You might want to search their bug site, and if it's not already known, you can post a new bug for them.

http://www.braverock.com/bugzilla/

----------

## pkerwien

Tried to do that, but I get this error when I try to search their bug reports:

```
Software error:

DBD::mysql::st execute failed: Unknown column 'bugs.bug_id' in 'on clause' [for Statement "SELECT bugs.bug_id, bugs.bug_severity, bugs.priority, bugs.rep_platform, map_assigned_to.login_name, bugs.bug_status, bugs.resolution, bugs.short_desc FROM bugs, profiles AS map_assigned_to LEFT JOIN bug_group_map  ON bug_group_map.bug_id = bugs.bug_id  WHERE bugs.assigned_to = map_assigned_to.userid AND (bugs.bug_status IN ('NEW','ASSIGNED','REOPENED')) AND ((bug_group_map.group_id IS NULL)) GROUP BY bugs.bug_id ORDER BY bugs.bug_id "] at Bugzilla/DB.pm line 66

   Bugzilla::DB::SendSQL('SELECT bugs.bug_id, bugs.bug_severity, bugs.priority, bugs.re...') called at /home/httpd/public_html/bugzilla/buglist.cgi line 643

For help, please send mail to the webmaster (root@ethos.braverock.com), giving this error message and the time and date of the error. 
```

----------

## pkerwien

It is a known problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202406

I will give up this plugin until someone will correct it.

----------

